# Who in scifi or fantasy is your favorite bad a$$!



## Eni6ma (Jun 23, 2016)

My all time favorite is a little blond girl who is possessed by a accient god of assassination, her name Sorry and she will make you sorry! Enjoy her in the book by Stephen Erikson called Gardens of the Moon!


----------



## nixie (Jun 23, 2016)

Also from the Malazan series Kalam, Karas, too many to name. Glokta from Abercrombie's First Law books.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jun 23, 2016)

obvious really  

Waylander


----------



## Vaz (Jun 23, 2016)

*The Bloody-Nine.*


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 23, 2016)

Kane the Mystic Swordsman. antihero , heroic Villain, Immortal . In Karl Edward Wagner's  Kane series .  He  wants to rule the world at almost any cost, has a habit of outwitting, and outliving his enemies and no matter how long it may takes, he will even the score on enemies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 29, 2016)

Taarna the warrior maiden in  *Heavy Metal*.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 2, 2016)

Elric of Melnibone  , I wouldn't want to face him and Stormbringer , no way.


----------



## nixie (Jul 2, 2016)

I forgot about the Bloody Nine, then there is Prince Jorg from Mark Lawerence's Broken Empire series.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Jul 2, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Elric of Melnibone  , I wouldn't want to face him and Stormbringer , no way.



It's been a while, but am I remembering rightly that Stormbringer not only killed you, but ate your soul? THAT'S bad*ss!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2016)

2DaveWixon said:


> It's been a while, but am I remembering rightly that Stormbringer not only killed you, but ate your soul? THAT'S bad*ss!



It gave some of the soul energy to the wielder. very nasty sword . but the worst incarnation of the Black Sword was The Cold Sword wielded by the Champion Erekose.


----------



## Mirannan (Jul 3, 2016)

I have two possibles. One is Pug/Milamber from the series that starts with Magician; I have never before seen such a good depiction of a really powerful wizard in a BAD mood. And the other is Morgaine, from the Chronicles given her name; unswerving devotion to duty, and a willingness to do some really unpleasant stuff to save the multiverse, and carries probably the nastiest melee weapon in fiction. _Changeling_ is seriously powerful, and hurts the wielder every second it's drawn; and she's willing to take that for the cause, too.

While writing all that, I thought of five more - they come as a package, and any of them are people who you wouldn't want to be sharing the same planet with if they have reason not to like you. The five? Christopher, Kathryn, Karen, Constance and Camilla Kinnison - the Children of the Lens.


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 3, 2016)

What makes a good badass?
Devil may care attitude, fluffy, deadly, and a creative bender of rules.

I'm gonna give it some thought and come back.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 4, 2016)

Gotrek Gurnissen  a  mighty dwarf warrior and slayer , wields a powerful mystical axe.  His chronicler  and friend Felix Jaeger armed with a powerful mystical sword also quite dangerous . These are two people that if you threatened or crossed them, chances are,  you'd never live to tell.


----------



## Elventine (Aug 28, 2016)

What about Royce Melborne from Riyria? Now there is a man who doesn't believe in things like mercy or not killing people.


----------



## Eni6ma (Aug 30, 2016)

Elventine said:


> What about Royce Melborne from Riyria? Now there is a man who doesn't believe in things like mercy or not killing people.



Seems like a kind and gentle person, um ok maybe not!


----------



## Elventine (Aug 30, 2016)

Eni6ma said:


> Seems like a kind and gentle person, um ok maybe not!




Nope! Thats almost Hadrian though... He kills people less than Royce.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Sep 23, 2016)

REF: Baylor.
I liked the name of Elric's companion, Moonglum!


----------



## Rodders (Sep 30, 2016)

The chair maker from Iain M. Banks Use of Weapons

Triumvir Ilia Volyova from Alastair Reynolds's Revelation Space. I got the impression that Captain Brannigan's crew did some awful things in their past. I'd love for AR to revisit them.


----------



## ErikB (Oct 11, 2016)

Elric is always a favorite, but depending on what your definition of "bad ass" is, there is a book by Richard Monaco from 1985 called Broken Stone, (SPOILER ALERT) about a protagonist that has amnesia and gradually we start to learn that he is a God that was overthrown, banished, and all record of his existence wiped out except for one book. 

The tome is being read by a girl and shared with others in her village. This much weakened and all but destroyed God is walking the world in a weakened but recovering state from just a handful of readers. The more that start to learn of him and consider believing in him the stronger he grows. 

A LOT of the powers and markers of this confused God are very badass if one were looking for a wild protagonist.

But for general purposes Elric is way up there.


----------

